# Generalschlüssel - el. Betriebsraum



## HaSchi (18 Dezember 2008)

Folgendes:
Wir haben einen VEFK,Anlagenverantwortliche für z.B. MS. und Elektrofachkräfte.
Diese haben einen Schlüssel für die el. Betriebsräume.
Lt. Betriebssicherheitsverordnung, VDE, BGV dürfen nur "befähigte Personen" elektrische Betriebsräume betreten. Wir haben dies auf die
EFachkräfte und der elektrisch unterwiesene Personen beschränkt.
An den Türen sind zwei Schilder angebracht "Elektroraum ..." und Zutritt nur für befähigte Personen.
So weit so gut.
Nun meine Frage: Der Unternehmer hat einen Generalschlüssel und könnte ebenfalls in den elektrischen Betriebsraum gehen. Reicht hier eine Schulung?
Oder muss ich den Schlüssel aus den Schließkreis nehmen?
Nach meiner Ansicht müsste eine Sicherheitsschulung reichen - oder?


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

bei uns haben Schlosser und Elektriker den gleichen (General-)Schlüssel.

Die "Fraktion mit den schwarzen Händen" wird regelmäßig unterwiesen, daß sie nur im Notfall (Personen-Notsignalgerät des Elektrikers schlägt an) die Schalträume betreten dürfen.



MfG


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Naja, geht ja um deren Leben :O)

Habe in den letzten Jahren die Erfahrung machen müssen dass kaufleute und mechniker es *cool*finden grosse Trenner zu schalten, riesen Tauchbelüfter selbst ab oder umzuklemmen und auch an grossen FU`s blind umher zu drücken, während andere am Moto arbeiten.

Persönlich sage ich immer im grossen Schaltraum und in Traforaum nur Personen mit Schaltberechtigung. In eine eingeschalteten Schaltschrank nur Personen mit AuS Schein. 

Nun Ernst, falsl ih den Fragenden einen Tipp geben darf. Die Personen müssen ihr Betreten und Verlassen des grossen Schaltraumes schriftlich dokumentieren und einen Grund angeben. 
Die Sicherste lösung bieten elektronische Transponderschlösser. Jedes Scloss hat eine Nummer und die KEys müsen auf die bestimmten, berechtigten Personen freigeschlatet werden.

Grüsse


----------



## Farinin (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Maxi, da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, denn wir haben auch eine elekt. Schließanlage kürzlich eingeführt.

Vorteile:

Schließvorgänge auslesbar
programmierbare (auch zeitlich begrenzt) Schließberechtigung
bei Schlüsselverlust wird ein kompletter Austausch erspart.
Firmen können auch nur eine bestimmte Tür einer ganzen Gruppen freigeschaltet bekommen
Nachteil:

Auslesen der Schließvorgänge nur mit Zustimmung vom Betriebsrat
Teuer (aber nicht wenn jeder Schlüsselverlust konsequent zum Schließanlagentausch geführt hätte)
macht ewig arbeit (kann ja auch ein Vorteil sein)
Batteriewechsel am Schlüssel
Fazit:

Wir sahen keinen anderen Ausweg eine wirkliche Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Tobi P. (28 Dezember 2008)

Servus!

Im Nachbarforum diesteckdose.net gab es kürzlich ne Diskussion zu genau diesem Thema:

http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6546&highlight=generalschl%FCssel


Ich persönlich habe da folgenden Standpunkt: Keine Elektrofachkraft => Zutritt nur in Begleitung einer solchen, egal ob derjenige der rein will zur Putztruppe gehört, Geschäftsführer, Ministerpräsident oder König von England ist. Bei EuPs oder Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten würde ich auch differenzieren: Ne EuP die ortsveränderliche Geräte prüft hat in der Schaltanlage nichts verloren, die E-Fachkraft f. festg. Tätigkeiten mit Schaltberechtigung darf dagegen rein. Richtige Elektrofachkräfte erhalten natürlich vollen Zutritt.
Bei Schalthandlungen haben mind. zwei Elektrofachkräfte anwesend zu sein, idealerweise beide mit - regelmässig aufgefrischter - Ersthelferausbildung damit im Notfall sofort jemand Hilfe leisten kann.

Edit: Personen die trotz "Nicht schalten!"-Schildern oder auch sonst munter irgendwelche Schalter betätigen oder willkürlich an FU's rumdrücken erhalten umgehend einen Platzverweis und dürfen den Raum in Zukunft nicht mehr betreten, weder allein noch in Begleitung einer EFK. Das gilt auch für die Geschäftsführung - denen gegenüber ist man als EFK in elektrotechnischen Belangen übrigens durchaus weisungsbefugt sofern der GF-Mitarbeiter nicht selbst (richtige) EFK ist.


Gruß Tobi


----------

